# What does 5'-6" and 280 lbs look like?



## Paolos (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I had the pleasure of meeting Dexter Jackson at our team meeting this weekend. Like the title says he's 5'-6" and I'm guessing
280 lbs + ??. You know these guys are short but till you see them in person in is Un-Real to say the least! They are
as wide as they are tall.

Super nice guy and his wife is the glue behind the scene running his other businesses. Would like to see him on the podium
in September at the Olympia...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Damn I thot he was taller than that


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 20, 2015)

Most pros these days are lucky to break 5-10. 



Dexter is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 20, 2015)

He's probably more like 250lb though


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah I don't think he's 280. Maybe 240-250


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2015)

Those guys are like standing next to cattle.


----------



## Rip (Apr 21, 2015)

I was in a nightclub in Pompano Beach, Fla and Darrem Charles walked in with a spandex tee shirt on. I've never seen triceps that big. LOL.


----------



## bvs (Apr 21, 2015)

i met phil heath at 270lbs. dude was freaking huge but he was suprisingly short. even on stage they dont look that short, until they pose next to dennis wolf


----------



## Paolos (Apr 21, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah I don't think he's 280. Maybe 240-250



Think your right they tend to distort the facts a bit. Very tough to judge though
based on being shorter. Guy stays very lean off season as well.


----------



## kingsamson (May 23, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Think your right they tend to distort the facts a bit. Very tough to judge though
> based on being shorter. Guy stays very lean off season as well.



Lol what, dex is not 280!
he got his pro card 215-220 i belive hes proabably around 240 now

height matters a lot, 7lbs per inch so 5'6 240 is equivelant of 5'10 270

big big numbers


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah I met Ben Paluski at the show my wife did a few years back. He's maybe 5' 8" but looks like a Belgian Blue cow. And he's far from even top 5.


----------

